
Airports are normalizing facial recognition in the U.S. - pslattery
https://onezero.medium.com/airports-are-normalizing-facial-recognition-in-the-united-states-dd4c9659945d
======
pluma
There are a few different sides you could take from this article. 1) this
could improve flight experiences and help find individuals who are on the run
or could cause a threat but 2) like the article discusses, it is invasive and
there are no rules with regards to storing and selling bio-metrics in 99% of
the states.

